# vancbiker fork crown mount GoPro adapter



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I've had a vancbiker GoPro Magicshine adapter for a number of years now and have used it quite a bit (especially with the GoPro helmet mount on my Bell Super 2).

I wanted to mount an old Magicshine to the crown of my Salsa Vaya for better commute use. I was getting tired of cluttered bars, and I wanted a better lighting angle, too.

I found a 3D printed mount on Shapeways that looked like it would be just the ticket.


DSCF2679 by Nate, on Flickr

I was wrong. It vibrated so much that it was very unstable. The mount moved a ton. Even with all the textured washers in the world, I couldn't get it without tightening it too much, and then it cracked. Just too brittle. It did teach me, though, that I REALLY wanted my light in that location.

I searched everywhere for a machined aluminum mount that would work. The closest I could find gave me a round tube to use the stock rubber band mount, which I wanted to get away from. No GoPro adapters. So I reached out to vancbiker and asked if he could machine one for me out of aluminum. He agreed, and after sending him some measurements, he drew one up that looked like it'd work. It arrived today and I mounted everything up.


DSCF2705 by Nate, on Flickr

I am thrilled with it.


DSCF2708 by Nate, on Flickr

It's solid, and I have no fears that it will move around on me. This is what that shapeways mount SHOULD have been. But I don't think 3D printed plastic is the right material for this application.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Looks great there! Glad you like it.

Would using the side cable exit groove on the adapter make a less tight bend for the cable?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Vancbiker said:


> Looks great there! Glad you like it.
> 
> Would using the side cable exit groove on the adapter make a less tight bend for the cable?


Possibly. The adapter I'm using here is the one I've had for awhile that I ground out the forward notch. There was a reason why I did that at the time, but I don't remember it now. It'd probably be worthwhile to use the side exit groove in this application.

I need to rebuild or replace these lights anyway. I have two MJ808 light heads. One is more or less unusable now, as the switch on it is pretty much dead. I've noticed the switch on this one getting finicky recently, too.

But then I get into questioning that much, even, because ultimately I want a dynamo hub lighting setup for my commuter, and get away from battery-powered lights.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Thanks for the mild kick in the nuts to remind me to reevaluate cable routing, vancbiker. The side exit makes much more sense in this application.


DSCF2712 by Nate, on Flickr


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Harold said:


> Thanks for the mild kick in the nuts to remind me to reevaluate cable routing, vancbiker. The side exit makes much more sense in this application.


It was supposed to a mild kick in the butt until you turned around....

The cable looks much better to me coming out the side. Cables on the Chinese lights are not usually the best quality wire so anything that reduces stress on them is good to do.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Vancbiker said:


> It was supposed to a mild kick in the butt until you turned around....
> 
> The cable looks much better to me coming out the side. Cables on the Chinese lights are not usually the best quality wire so anything that reduces stress on them is good to do.


Yeah. The outer sheath on this one started splitting up a LONG time ago. Hence the electrical tape.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

BTW, anyone seeing this and interested in a crown mount, I have one left. Built this as a custom for Harold, but machined 2 just in case I scrapped one during manufacture. PM for details.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

If you want to use the standard O-ring mount this one will put the light in the same place.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

The standard oring mount on the light sucks. It moves and has to be adjusted all the time. The o-rings also lose elasticity over time.

Vancbiker was awesome to make a mount that I asked him to make that meets my exact specifications. No plastic. No wobble.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Harold said:


> The standard oring mount on the light sucks. It moves and has to be adjusted all the time. The o-rings also lose elasticity over time.


Shhhhh... Not so loud. I kinda want the Chinese lights to keep coming with a POS O-ring mount!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Vancbiker said:


> Shhhhh... Not so loud. I kinda want the Chinese lights to keep coming with a POS O-ring mount!


Fair enough.

Those damn o-rings are everywhere, though.


----------



## cptsilver (Aug 19, 2018)

Vancbiker said:


> BTW, anyone seeing this and interested in a crown mount, I have one left. Built this as a custom for Harold, but machined 2 just in case I scrapped one during manufacture. PM for details.


Are you still making these brackets? I'd like to get one please if you do


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

I build this type to order since demand is low. Send a PM and I'll give you the details or e-mail from the contact link in the website in my sig line.


----------

